# My New Machine



## laceyj (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello everyone! I've been a lurker and rare poster her at Homesteading Today for a while now. I come to you wonderful and knowledgeable folks today to share with you my new sewing machine and to see if any of you can point me in the proper direction for instructions for use and maintenance. 

I acquired a Minnesota Model D treadle machine just yesterday. She was sitting all alone in our local Peddler's Mall. She looked so sad that I had to bring her home. Now, my dilemma is that I have searched for several hours last night and today and really can't find any other information than the fact that she was most likely sold by Sears & Roebuck in the early 1900s to 1910s. Her model number is D169960 5. Now, there is a space between the 0 and the 5 so I'm not totally sure if that is part of the model number or some other number that means something else. Here are a few pictures of her for you to look at. I really and truly appreciate any and all help I can get in getting this lovely lady cleaned up and sewing again. Thank you all so much.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know anything about them, but she sure is pretty. 
Hopefully one of the other girls here will have info for you.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

That's a really fine looking machine!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

She is made by Davis, sold through Sears. the best place to get info on cleaning is over on the Vintage machine section of Quiltingboard.com. There is one poster over there that specializes in Davis machines - he has lots of good info on them. 

do you know if she takes regular needles, or the longer ones. I've read there is a code cast into the underside of the bed that indicates which one. the earlier Davis took a longer needle, the later takes the same size Singer uses (the really common one). Davis shuttles and bobbins will work. 

BTW - Sears contracted with several manufacturers over the years to produce Minnesota branded machines. 

Here are a couple of my Davis machines - later Verticle Feed









This one I did not keep.











This is a very uncommon Davis Rotary










I have a few more, but I can't find the pictures on Photobucket right now.


----------



## laceyj (Sep 6, 2012)

Those are some lovely machines! I am at this point going to assume it takes the longer needles (as that's what I took out of it). I was pretty sure it was manufactured by Davis. I also found out that other manufacturers made the Minnesota branded machines. The bobbin case says Davis on it. I haven't found any sort of code on the underside as of yet, but I've mostly been concentrating on cleaning up the topside first. I've found several on Ebay for sale relatively inexpensively (not sure on shipping charges though) that I may purchase in order to have access to spare parts.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

JUst don&#8217;t do anything before you oil her. Use proper sewing machine oil. It&#8217;s cheap and you can get it at Joanne&#8217;s. Don&#8217;t worry about using too much, it will just leak out. For the band I use a vinyl one. I think it&#8217;s vinyl, it&#8217;s the sort of band that is used on some spinning wheels, but heavier.

I have a 1901 Singer and use it. It actually will quilt. 

I think yours will be very pretty once it&#8217;s cleaned up.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I just bought a Davis too! I didn't mean to, but it was in the cabinet I had intended to repurpose into a bathroom vanity... Now I have to find another cabinet because I don't have it in me to shelve a machine that old that still sews BEAUTIFULLY.


----------



## laceyj (Sep 6, 2012)

I understand. You can really tell that your machine used to be a beautiful one. With a little love I'm sure it will be agian. I was going to convert one into an Indian Head type spinning wheel, but I couldn't bring myself to do that to this one. I actually got her put back together today and managed a couple pretty decent looking straight seams. There are some tension adjustments that need to be made, but I'm so happy she works as well as she does! I look forward to spending many more hours happily sewing with her!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's steep slope there Joy, and it looks like you're already on the downward slide!

I got interested in vintage machine becuase of my rabbits.

I had some colorful ones, and decided to try tanning the hides. Then I was wondering what would be the best machine for sewing them . . .

People mentioned the older (vintage) machines, and I realized I had one. Many years early I had picked up an old Singer treadle - and was using it as an end table. 

So i opened it up and found a rather nasty condition Red Eye, back clamp 66. Turns out is was missing some parts, and while looking for them, got bit by the bug.

Instead of getting a few parts, I found a much nicer Red Eye. Then saw a 201 - and relized that was the machine I had learned to sew on -so set out to find a really nice one. And while looking around, my husband found an old green Viking like his granny had - and then he started hanging around the Vintage Machine board and learned about the Two Spool - and others.

Well, between the two of us, we have around 150 vintage machines now. Today I'm painting the sheetrock in what will be their new home. Though my Singers will stay in the house.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

My DH has listened to me talk about this machine for over a week. We've learned all about vibrating shuttles, badging machines, the Davis brand, and cleaning up old machines. Or, should I say, I've learned and DH has nodded a lot.

Before pics:

















After pics:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

laceyj,

I've also got a soft spot for the Davis made Minnesota machines. I rescued a model B from a QB (Quilting Board) member a couple years ago. Her friend had it for years and was just going to toss it. I said: "NO NO NO" sell it to me. For a machine that's 111 to 101 years old, the model B's were made from 1904 to 1909, she sure sews nice.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts







.***


----------



## laceyj (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually managed a couple seams with mine before I had to leave the other day. I've had company this weekend that will be leaving today. I hope to spend some time with my machine and getting to know her a bit better tomorrow. I have 3 machines now. One a 3 year old Singer Curvy, a really nice machine but somewhat temperamental. I have an early 1960's model Kenmore that is a true workhorse, sadly it's variable speed pedal is a bit worn so it only knows one speed....mach 2...lol. And the Minnesota. I like the simplicity of the Minnesota. If I had to pick one to get rid of today I'd let the newer Singer go before I would the other two.


----------

